# A new use for machinists' parallels - floor tile gauges



## gjmontll (Jun 10, 2014)

While working through my first attempt at floor tiling, it occurred to me that since the gaps between the tiles would be 1/8", my parallels might be useful.


	

		
			
		

		
	
:jester:
  Yes, I did use the standard plastic spacers to keep the tiles in place during the layout work and during the mortar-curing time. Where the parallels seemed especially useful (in a metrology context) were:1. During the layout, when setting up to mark a partial tile for cutting, two stacked parallels (total 1/4" thickness) were placed against the wall, then a tile placed against them, positioned for marking the cut of the lower tile. The round plastic spacers and the small x-shaped plastics spacers were useless here, but the parallels are tall enough to do the job perfectly.
2. Making sure the tiles were well-aligned with their neighbors, during both the layout and the mortaring, in the X, Y, and Z dimensions.​
And, in an non-metrology usage: the parallels were a quick way to scrape excess mortar out of the gaps! (Afterwards, they cleaned up fine.)

For what it's worth, these were the Harbor Freight 6" parallels. For my machining taks with my mini-mill, I rarely use these, they're too big. I almost always use my 3" parallels. 

Greg


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 11, 2014)

Since they're from HF and probably not parallel any way I guess nobody will scream at you.  Probably as good of use for them as any.  :lmao:


----------

